# Santogen Prenatal Vitamins



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Hope someone can help, I have been taking the above vitamins for about 3 yrs now - obviously not become pregnant, hence the reason I am still taking them.  It has recently occurred to me that they might be doing me some harm?  Anyone know? 

Thanks

Yoda


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Absolutely fine to be on. Those are the same ones I took for ages and ages before having my daughter.

Ruth


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi

Just to reassure - Sanatogen Pro-natal are recommended by my clinic - I took them through my first ICSI cycle and got a BFP!  Sadly m/c, but I'm still taking them daily.

xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for your feedback on this.I just worrying as I have been taking them for so long and read it's not good to take certain types of vitamins for too long.

I Thought I would only need to take them for a few months - a year at most.  Never mind one day it will happen! 

Good Luck everyone Yoda

Thhanks again


----------

